# Keep Out !



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

Just put this poster where you work with gold...


[IMG::]http://i12.tinypic.com/4liwhp5.jpg[/img]

:lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

If photography is prohibited as the sign says, How did you take the picture without break the rule :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

Photography of the poster is not prohibited... They're talking about the Area 51 (my bedroom in this case).


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, But your still using U.S.C. code to enforce it in Canada.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

Where do you see that 

[IMG::]http://i15.tinypic.com/6bjfh1i.jpg[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 15, 2007)

Noxx said:


> They're talking about the Area 51 (my bedroom in this case).



So are you really hiding aliens in your room?[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/alien.gif[/img]


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

hehe 

No, currently, I'm the only one in there...


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 3, 2007)

Area 51 doesn't exist, just because you can see it from a hilltop, and just because we will shoot you if you get too close isn't proof that it exists.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to put an official looking sign with the radioactive symbol on it on the door of my refinery.


----------



## Seamus (Nov 13, 2008)

The government is a legend in their own mind.


----------



## viacin (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a copy of this on my "lab" (spare bedroom) Door. 

[img:537:370]http://www.ushmm.org/lcmedia/photo/lc/image/10/10348.jpg[/img]

Just because you can't read it doesn't mean I can't shoot you.  also works great against salesmen. LOL, don't blame me if you can translate and it's bad, cuz I really don't know what the last two lines says.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 13, 2008)

I know what the last sentence means.

But you'll have to learn french to understand it !


----------



## viacin (Nov 14, 2008)

aah french! No wonder I could not get the german translator to work! D'oh! 

I never even thought that it would be three different languages, it all looked like German to me.

"He who passes this point will be shot!"


----------



## Noxx (Nov 14, 2008)

Same sentence in french...


----------

